
Rutger Hauer: Blade Runner actor dies aged 75 - SpaceInvader
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-49098435
======
elliotlarson
"All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die." \-
Rutger Hauer in Blade Runner

~~~
dmix
The only movie besides Fight Club I know almost every word before they say it.

Easily my #1 movie of all time with one of the greatest closing speeches by
Rutger (which he allegedly improvised). And I’ve seen nearly every movie on
iMDBs top 250 list, although that isn’t as meaningful a list today as it was
10yrs ago as superhero movies keep climbing it.

------
thomas
Sad to hear. Always liked him until I learned he improv’d a number of lines
from the Blade Runner rain scene. Then he became a favorite. Brilliant actor.

Source:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_in_rain_monologue](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_in_rain_monologue)

Edited. Missed a critical bit.

~~~
ohazi
until?

~~~
ergothus
I assume that after that "liked" wasn't adequate.

~~~
thomas
Exactly. Edited.

------
bsenftner
When I moved to Los Angeles in '88, I was at a Sunset liquor store one Friday
evening when I noticed the normal looking tall gent next to me was Rutger
Hauer. Bless his heart, he was alone and let me gush in semi-drunken adoration
my disbelieve it was him, how much I loved his work and so on. We sat on the
curb in front of El Compadre for quite a while chatting and drinking. One of
my favorite memories in life.

------
omarhaneef
Prediction: people will quote from Blade Runner, but will forget about
Ladyhawke.

Edit: Its like the two sides should be together in SF/Fantasy but for some
reason they just cannot ... quite ...meet...

~~~
edgarvaldes
Last night I was looking for some movie to watch. Ladyhawke came to mind, as
part of my list of those I've never seen, but of which I have a fervent desire
to enjoy. (mostly pre-1995 movies.) It meets all the requirements: fantasy and
adventure movies, beautiful and talented female lead, awesome Rutger.

------
bhauer
RIP to the actor my family called "Brother Rutger."

------
starpilot
Saw it mentioned that he died in the same year as his character does in Blade
Runner.

------
mianos
He was staying in the same hotel as me when I was working in Montreal many
years ago. After I saw him a number of days in a row he actually said hi to me
before I did to him (probably on account of me being a bit star struck). That
seems to me to be sign a pretty good guy. RIP.

------
jacquesm
Not many Dutch actors were good enough to make it internationally, Hauer
deserved every bit of fame he managed to collect. His best films are in Dutch,
in spite of his Blade Runner fame.

~~~
slartibardfast0
I've loved Blade Runner since I was about 12 (h/t Westwood Studios), and never
knew until today about Rutger Hauer's Dutch language films or collaborations
with Paul Verhoeven.

It's happens so often, I wonder if there's a word for the feeling of
discovering art, on the day it goes from the world? The clearest case for me,
was discovering the music of Johnny Martyn, the day he died.

RIP Rutger Hauer

------
hanoz
I suppose I must turn in my hacker membership card for this, but for me he was
always the enigmatic star of Guinness commercials for a long time before I saw
Blade Runner.

------
m463
He has three films marked "Post-production, posthumous release"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutger_Hauer_filmography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutger_Hauer_filmography)

------
pmdulaney
Casting for Blade Runner was uniformly excellent and many of the actors gave
their standout performances in it. Hauer brought an amazing gravitas to the
role.

------
chaoticmass
His voice acting work in the game The Observer was really good. Going to have
to do a re-play through it now.

------
plg
Revel in your time.

------
jstsch
Obligatory Blade Runner final scene:
[https://www.youtube.com/embed/NoAzpa1x7jU](https://www.youtube.com/embed/NoAzpa1x7jU)
(tears in rain)

------
xtiansimon
So young...

